# Boston School Cops



## armedleo77

Is the Boston School Police still hiring and are they calling people for interviews yet?!?


----------



## pahapoika

Thought I saw that listing a while back. Didn't follow up on it since no longer living in the city.

If you have any juice probably time to make that call


----------



## JD02124

armedleo77 said:


> Is the Boston School Police still hiring and are they calling people for interviews yet?!?


Yes they are still hiring. Not sure if or when interviews will be done.


----------



## msw

Do they have guns? Hats? Chapter 90?


----------



## JD02124

msw said:


> Do they have guns? Hats? Chapter 90?


We do get hats!


----------



## pahapoika

Only the school kids have guns


----------



## mpd61

pahapoika said:


> Only the school kids have guns


Yeah, and that's a mistake that could be remedied


----------



## JD02124

mpd61 said:


> Yeah, and that's a mistake that could be remedied


But never will be.


----------



## JR90

JD02124 said:


> But never will be.


why? Nothing ever happens at school


----------



## pahapoika

Think the metal detectors have something to do with that.

My issue is the "catch and release" program the city has. The law should apply to everybody. 

As a city resident I want these criminals taken off the street. 

Like Pat Rogers ( R.I.P. ) used to say at in service, " No one has ever been solely convicted on Bartley-Fox "

He explained no one has been charged in Boston solely on the mandatory one year prison sentence for an illegal firearm.

It's always in conjunction with other charges. The attitude is if no charges are forthcoming at least it's one more gun off the street.

Have never worked the city so maybe this is just more necessity or practicality. However the officers I have talked to never seem happy about the situation.


----------



## mpd61

pahapoika said:


> Like Pat Rogers ( R.I.P. ) used to say at in service, " No one has ever been *solely CHARGED wit*h Bartley-Fox "
> 
> Have never worked the city so maybe this is just more necessity or practicality. However the officers I have talked to never seem happy about the situation.


FIFY!!!!


----------



## JD02124

Two more openings coming up.


----------



## 02136colonel

JD02124 said:


> Two more openings coming up.


Both positions say vacant effective 12/8. I'm assuming two people from School Police were hired by BPD and are in the academy 12/9?
Or I guess it could just be a coincidence


----------



## mpd61

No I think one went to Harvard.........................


----------



## JD02124

02136colonel said:


> Both positions say vacant effective 12/8. I'm assuming two people from School Police were hired by BPD and are in the academy 12/9?
> Or I guess it could just be a coincidence


Someone promote this person they must be a detective!


----------



## pahapoika

Both positions say vacant effective 12/8. I’m assuming two people from School Police were hired by BPD and are in the academy 12/9?
Or I guess it could just be a coincidence

Pretty sweet if that's the case. Get the pension clock ticking and " get to know people "


----------



## JD02124

pahapoika said:


> Both positions say vacant effective 12/8. I'm assuming two people from School Police were hired by BPD and are in the academy 12/9?
> Or I guess it could just be a coincidence
> 
> Pretty sweet if that's the case. Get the pension clock ticking and " get to know people "


Thats the case.


----------

